

Ask HN: Business tax software for Mac? - forgingahead

Hey everyone,<p>Does anyone have any recommendations on business tax software for a Mac? We can't use TurboTax Home &#38; Business because it's only for single member LLCs, and TurboTax Business is only for Windows.<p>Any suggestions? I know I could install Parallels and all that, but ideally I'd like something that could just work.<p>Thanks for the suggestions.
======
Rust
PostBooks (<http://www.xtuple.org/>) is a fairly capable replacement for
Quickbooks on OSX (and Win/*NIX), and has both OSS and Commercial versions.

GnuCash (<http://www.gnucash.org/>) is another I've used in the past and had
good results with. It's more of a Quicken replacement than QuickBooks though.

------
camz
Honestly. It really depends on the complexity of the company you have. Most
tax software is going to be for windows only. Mac has very limited software
for Mac because enterprise is traditionall windows.

The short answer is. Save yourself the trouble and just use windows software.

Sorry :(

~~~
philiphodgen
We are in the tax business. We run everything on Macs, except the tax return
prep software (Lacerte, owned by Intuit). For that we have Windows machines.
(Performance using Parallels was poopy, and Windows machines are way cheaper
than human time.)

We looked. We wanted tax return preparation software on the Mac. We couldn't
find any.

~~~
forgingahead
Thanks -- that's what I was afraid of. Guess I need to dig up my old PC laptop
and make it work.

